# Surprise: Monoprice Monolith Unboxing Photos (and Mid-Review Update)



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm knee deep in a review of Monoprice's new Monolith Air Motion Series of speakers, with a complete 5.0 system in-house for demo (4 bookshelf, 1 center)... this is Monoprices foray into higher-end audio. Initial impressions are extremely positive...my ears are loving them! Priced at $199/bookshelf and $299/center and featuring AMT tweeters and absolutely GORGEOUS cabinetry, these speakers are going disrupt the status quo in a major way. 

Here's a few quick and dirty picts of unboxing... (better late than never  ). Top to bottom, bookshelf to center channel. This review should be published sooner than later, so stay tuned!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I thought there would be a little more buzz about these...

Take your impression of Monoprice as being an inexpensive wire/connector seller and toss it right out the window.

These speakers are good


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

They look like they put a lot of thought into the design. For that price a person could get a really decent system setup without taking a second mortgage out on the house. That centre channel looks like a winner!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

They look very nice for the price Todd. I'm curious how these would stack up against the SVS Prime series. I look forward to reading your review.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Interesting, looks like monoprice is not only stepping up to the plate, it is moving the plate !!


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Great looking little speakers. They've done a really nice job with the cabinets. Like JBrax mentioned, I'd figure SVS would be a main competitor for these "small but nice" home theatre sets. Interesting choice on the tweeter, too. I like to see some variety, and replacing the standard domes with those air motion dealies... I understand they're not quite ribbons or electrostatic, but something a little different. I always wanted to try ribbons/stats/AMTs, but never got the chance. Looking forward to the full review.


----------



## Gdaddy (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm excited to hear your review. 

A great comparison would be the Emotiva B-1 and/or (throw in just for fun) the Dayton B652-Airs.


When will the review be published?


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Aren't you glad they didn't use packing peanuts! :bigsmile:



Gdaddy said:


> A great comparison would be the Emotiva B-1 and/or (throw in just for fun) the Dayton B652-Airs.


Or how about the Chane "A" series?


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Todd - It's cool that you are reviewing the Monoprice speakers. From the look of it, Monoprice is doing what a lot of ID companies promise to do - deliver a lot of speaker for a reasonable price as a factory direct source. 

THRILLED to read that the finish is gorgeous - that's hard to find in a $200 loudspeaker. If Monoprice gets serious about subwoofers, watch out.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have heard their 7 channel power amp is excellent too.


----------



## culliganman (Dec 23, 2016)

Wow nice looking speakers, the cabinets looks awesome. 
I can't wait to hear how they sound.


----------

